# Loosing foal coat?



## CrazyMare (10 June 2008)

I've noticed on some pics that some foals are loosing their coats quite quickly it seems? 

What age do they normally? Mine has gone a little motheaten around her muzzle and the tops of her ears seem to have lost the fur, but my god is the rest of her furry!!


----------



## Penniless (10 June 2008)

One of our January foals has lost all her baby coat - lovely shiny summer coat through BUT a foal born 2 days later - is still looking like a hairy M&amp;M pony (she's also a TB).  March foals are looking awful at the moment - half coat in - half coat out - all are rubbing against fencings, each other and a telegraph pole trying to get the rest of it off of them.  Foals born 2 weeks ago all born with lovely summer coats on them.


----------



## CrazyMare (10 June 2008)

Hmm well mine is nearly 7 weeks old, half WB and half pony type. Mum has a very short, fine summer coat, and little ones ears look summery.

Clearly I have a fur ball and should prepare myself for future years!


----------



## eventrider23 (10 June 2008)

One of ours born 3 weeks ago has a full fluffy coat on him and is starting to shed on his face already (very very itchy boy!) 
The other was born last Weds and was born with a beautiful glossy summer coat


----------



## scotsmare (10 June 2008)

My foalie's lost about half her foalie coat and she was born in March.


----------



## nikkiportia (10 June 2008)

Most of our foals are losing their coat, apart from the late april ones. The feb foals don't have much left at all


----------



## pinkcatkin (11 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
One of ours born 3 weeks ago has a full fluffy coat on him and is starting to shed on his face already (very very itchy boy!) 
The other was born last Weds and was born with a beautiful glossy summer coat 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto timing and ditto state of coat.  Weasel's face is starting to peel back and I was wondering how long her proper coat will take to come through.  She is quite heavy coated and has been sweating a little after a few laps and pogos in this heat.


----------

